# develop presets fixed, THANK YOU LR4



## liquidmonkey (Mar 7, 2012)

installed LR4 last night and noticed a great many improvements but was very surprised when adobe changed the way develop presets are shown! finally a category organized view making it sooooooooooooooo much easier to find my personal presets.

so awesome, thanks!


----------

